# Mouse Shed



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

At long last i`ve got my shed up and all kitted out ready to breed some mice. Its taken longer than planned what with a hold up with the shed and also the weather hasn`t helped. I`m useing 3ft and 4ft glass fish tanks divided up to keep them separate and also have plenty of room for when the babies come along.


I plan to start with two males and two females, but only plan to get one of the females pregnant to see how things go. i`m in Somerset, so if anyone knows of any mice for sale please pm me. Ideally i`m after solid/block colours if that`s the right way of saying it!
Cheers
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It looks awesome! Can we get more pictures of how it works? I'm curious now 
Solid colour is called self  I'm not sure what you mean about block.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Barry, the mice you're looking for are called 'selfs', meaning they are bred to be all one solid colour. Check out the NMC website here for details on the different self varieties that are bred to standard: http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/selfs.php

May I ask what are you breeding for? If you are hoping to one day exhibit your mice at NMC shows I would very much recommend joining the NMC as you will then have access to a wealth of information as well as contact details for all of the registered breeders across the UK. Once you've selected the variety/varieties you wish to breed you can find out which breeders are currently doing well with those and ask to be put on a waiting list for mice from them. That's definately the best way to go about getting decent show stock


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Jathy said:


> It looks awesome! Can we get more pictures of how it works? I'm curious now
> Solid colour is called self  I'm not sure what you mean about block.


Here`s a few more pic`s showing my shed which i plan to keep the mice in and one of the fish tanks with a modify lid.



Yes i ment "all one colour"  And regards the reason why i`m breeding mice is i had mice as a kid and toyed for ages about doin` it again. Like to see how things go, but i might exhibit them when i`m more established and got more of an idea in what i`m doin`  
I will have a look at the national mouse club, thank you.
Cheers for now
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

The shed is looking great and looks like an ideal mousery.
Good luck in your search for the first few to fill it


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks good, I wish you luck with your plans


----------

